# J D Mitchell



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Does any one know the where abouts of the J D Mitchell previously the Zincmaster also photo if available 
Thank You


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Broken up on the beaches of Alang in Nov 2007
Here is a b/w photo when she was still called Zincmaster.
Jan


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

Jan Hendrik said:


> Broken up on the beaches of Alang in Nov 2007
> Here is a b/w photo when she was still called Zincmaster.
> Jan


Early days, eh? I see she still has the Bulkships funnel. 

I did 15 years on her from 1980-95 when she was laid up in Newcastle.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Senojkips, I might have sailed with you - was on her for about 3 months in about '88. Good ship to sail on I thought.

Whas was she doing as JD Mitchell? Still in Australia or overseas somewhere?

John T.


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

John, you weren't the "Railway enthusiast" were you? If so I remember you quite well.

I left the Zincmaster when she was laid up in Newcastle (upon Hunter) c.1995. She was at the **** wharf for several years and I only heard about her being bought and renamed some years later.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

No sorry, I think my main interest at the time was Cascade Lager - a welcome change from the Southwark and West End in Port Pirie.

I remember the Old Man was Capt Bond, there was a Norwegian Chippie called Leif and a Polish Electrician who loved kippers. Also an AB who spent more time working on his own model of the ship than he did on the real one I think.

Welcome to SN.

John T.


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

You have stirred up my memory bank, and I do remember the name. The Chippie and the Electrician don't really ring any bells, but I most certainly remember Robin the "mud pilot" whose cabin more closely resembled the chippies shop, with balsa shavings and pieces everywhere. I certainly remember Tim Bond though, a thorough gentleman.

The closest to a Polish electrician that I remember was Peter, better known as "Herman the German" a really top class "leckie". I worked with him on many occasions, he used to worry the b'jeebers out of me, as he would use the back of a finger to test for active low power circuits (240VAC).


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Senjo. Yes, Tim Bond was good to sail with - he was later victim of a pirate attack on TNT Express (Malacca Strait I think). Mike (Emmesstee) was also an ex Zincmaster Master and frequents the site, although he doesn't seem to have been around for a couple of months.

John T.


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes John, I heard about Tim's episode on the TNT Express, and I've finally twigged as to who Emmesstee is. I was fortunate enough to run into him on an airline flight twelve months or so after he left. 

These last 24 hours have certainly dredged up a few memories for me and got the old grey matter stirring.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Picture and details of 'J D Mitchell' at http://www.ship-pics.co.uk/npJAN10.htm
Scroll down page and click on thumbnail photo. Details in third paragraph below thumbnail.

Dennis.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks ex Sailor.

Glad you're enjoying the site, Senoj.

John T.


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm still looking for the photo of Zincmaster alongside the Zincworks at Risdon, in the meantime here's one of her rolling like drunken dog as we turn to the west coming around Cape Otway, April 1989. It was at about this time that Alan Potts lost his footing whilst serving in the ship's shop and broke two toes.

She was not really a nice ride, light ship.
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j60/senojekips/10b0e36a.jpg

I apologise for the lack of quality, but it was scanned off a slide.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a roll! (And an excellent picture.)


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes Stein, she could be a very uncomfortable ride when light ship. Coming across "the paddock" between Portland, Victoria and Cape Willoughby on Kangaroo Island we were almost always light ship and the weather was almost always on the beam,... nice big swells, straight from Antarctica.

I spent many a sleepless night, hanging on to my bunk.


----------



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Mike Trippit was the other master both live near each other in Hobart
I was 2nd Mate until she was laid up in Newcastle
A bit of memory loss of late so am abit hazy


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

I know what you mean, so many faces and places to remember.

For me, having been aboard for 15 years, life was very predictable and settled. But once I left, I was bounced about all over the shop and the memories all disappeared into the deepest recesses of my mind.


----------



## john b kelly (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi from Scotland
I joined Zincmaster in Aussie on24.04.95 for secunda as master.After renaming,reflagging and preparing for delivery voyage I left back to uk to look after another secunda ship the AHT Cavendish sea.Last voyage I had on her was20.09.95 to 08.12.95 on the Halifax cuba run.Great ship !!!
John


----------



## senojekips (Apr 2, 2011)

john b kelly said:


> Hi from Scotland
> I joined Zincmaster in Aussie on24.04.95 for secunda as master.After renaming,reflagging and preparing for delivery voyage I left back to uk to look after another secunda ship the AHT Cavendish sea.Last voyage I had on her was20.09.95 to 08.12.95 on the Halifax cuba run.Great ship !!!
> John


Hello John, I'm pleased you have fond memories of her. 

I always thought that for the right run she would be a very handy vessel, four smallish hatches, two Ro-Ro decks with a gunport hatch, and I'm sure good use could be found for the 5000tonne Cargo tank. 

I spent 15 years on her as a Greaser and we had a great crew, people like, Captain Freddy Parker and Ken Connell, (both firm men, with the human touch when it was needed) and a moderately stable Engineering Department. The Deck Officers seemed to rotate more regularly. We looked after that Sulzer 5 RND like a Swiss watch and it gave us very reliable sevice. 

It was certainly the highlight of my seagoing career.


----------



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sailed with Ken number of times also on TNT Express used to bum mt cigarettes during 12 to 4


----------



## Brunopilot (Mar 20, 2013)

ZINCMASTER was purchased by Canadian company Secunda Marine Services subsidiary Navis Shipping. Second is based in Halifax, Nova-Scotia. The vessel was renamed J.D.MITCHELL and was used to carry nike supplied from Cuba to Halifax. She arrived in Halifax with her first load on July 6, 1995. The nike was then loaded onto railcars for transferring to Alberta in the Canadian prairies for refining.

The contract ended in June 1999 and thereafter the vessel began trading between Eastern Canada/ St-Lawrence River to Cuba. She carried, containers, cars, packaged lumber, grain etc. Basically anything the owners could get their hands on for the Carribbean, mostly Cuba and Dominican Republic. On November 22, 2000, that all came to an end and the vessel was laid-up in Halifax. 
In February 2001, she was refitted as a Logistics& Support vessel for the oil exploration industries and sailed on Feb 22 for Mauritania via Antwerp. On June 17 of that year, she was back in Halifax and was laid-up pending re-assignement. She lay there at least until early 2004.

Lost trace after that.

Info gathered from the publication Shipfax.


----------

